# Infrared...stop *****footing and shoot it!



## DIRT (Oct 13, 2005)

Every post is a weary desperate search for info on shooting IR film.  There is tons of info on this forum, search it.  Also there are tons of sites like alternativephotography.com and others that will guide you in your quest.  so,  get a solid camera to start (the older the better IMO)  grab the HIE.  get yourself a #25 filter and rate it @iso 360 meter TTL and go to town.  Bracket every shot and keep a log if your new to the film it will help later.  Develop in Tmax 1:4 with 1 inversion a minute for 6 minutes total @75 degrees.  shoot in full sun if possible but dont be afraid to shoot in shade, there is IR light there too.  landscape shots are awesome for IR but dont think you cant shoot anything else,  try portraits and other stuff too.  print it up and post the thing,  let the world see the great shots to be had in IR.  I love it.


----------



## DIRT (Oct 13, 2005)

How lame,  the word ***** in *****footing was bleeped out.  weak.


----------



## binglemybongle (Oct 13, 2005)

DIRT said:
			
		

> How lame, the word ***** in *****footing was bleeped out. weak.


 
I'm puzzled, i've been racking my brain trying to think of a five letter word to put in front of footing that is offensive.

The best i can think of is minge but that doesnt mean anything.

Lets see if that gets bleeped. If so perhaps we can invent our own profain language!


----------



## binglemybongle (Oct 13, 2005)

Got it now!

Cant believe it was bleeped.

How about *****cat.


----------



## Marctwo (Oct 13, 2005)

I'd think this term is from the way a ***** cat treads very carefully.


----------



## hobbes28 (Oct 13, 2005)

Yeah, yeah...it's not ***** as in *****cat that makes it bleep.  It's the ***** as in **** or **** that bleeps it out.  Some ****head though that **** would be ****ing funny if they **** all over a forum so they ****ing made us put these ****ty censors on here because it's a ****ing family site.


----------



## Marctwo (Oct 13, 2005)

lol. Very ****ing funny.


----------



## binglemybongle (Oct 13, 2005)

I know its a proper bag of wank! Im sure no one would be offended.


----------



## binglemybongle (Oct 13, 2005)

Oops!


----------



## alexecho (Oct 13, 2005)

Hang on! You can have w*nk, (I'll censor myself seing as the machine won't do it for me) but not p u s s y? Who set this up?


----------



## binglemybongle (Oct 13, 2005)

Guess its because its an American site.

Is "the W word" swearing in the US?
Someone was saying they listened to an American radio show on the internet and they were using it quite freely..........


Anyway back the point. IR film is easy to use, its the fine tuning that is the key.

Making sure its perfectly exposed and being able to judge the amount of IR you will get from various subjects.


----------



## terri (Oct 13, 2005)

Great thread, dawgs. 

Dirt was a perfect IR student. He asked a bunch of questions, listened to what I said about development :mrgreen: did some studying on his own and then - poof! - he went out there, shot a roll and lo and behold - he nailed it. :thumbup: 

It can be done, oh yes, it can be done.


----------



## DIRT (Oct 13, 2005)

Oh yes,  I forgot to give credit to terri for the development recipe.  thank you terri.


----------



## terri (Oct 13, 2005)

DIRT said:
			
		

> Oh yes, I forgot to give credit to terri for the development recipe. thank you terri.


 Yeah!! :x Everyone ignores what I say cause using TMax is sorta outside the more obvious literature on HIE.  But you're living proof it's an excellent choice, since you had such great results from your first roll. :thumbup:


----------



## Garbz (Oct 13, 2005)

awww you guys really trying to get me to build my own darkroom. My hobbies are too expensive


----------



## jstuedle (Oct 21, 2005)

I have the darkroom "stuff", but no dark room to put it in. I went digital about 5 years ago, and just can't bring myself to set it all up again. Probably should, still have a shelf full of 5 to 40 year old Nikon film bodies collecting dust.


----------



## hobbes28 (Oct 22, 2005)

jstuedle said:
			
		

> I have the darkroom "stuff", but no dark room to put it in. I went digital about 5 years ago, and just can't bring myself to set it all up again. Probably should, still have a shelf full of 5 to 40 year old Nikon film bodies collecting dust.



I'm always welcome to the sending of old Nikon film bodies if you needed something to do with them..


----------



## jstuedle (Oct 22, 2005)

> I'm always welcome to the sending of old Nikon film bodies if you needed something to do with them..


 
No, one of these days they will have the dust blown off them and I will start playing again. But thanks for the offer. Besides every one has a little of my history attached to it. Still have the Argus C3 brick I received for my 10th b-day, and my first Nikon, a F body FTn Photomic I bought in '69. Gee, now I'm gone to have to get some fresh batteries and burn a few rolls of Tri-X. See what you did!


----------



## hobbes28 (Oct 22, 2005)

Just doing my job.   I also motivated myself to pull out the old Retina and take some shots with it in the process.


----------



## terri (Oct 22, 2005)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> Just doing my job.  I also motivated myself to pull out the old Retina and take some shots with it in the process.


 Did you post 'em? I wanna see.....


----------



## hobbes28 (Oct 22, 2005)

Just gotta get 'em developed....maybe I'll do that when we're out and about today.


----------



## Unimaxium (Oct 23, 2005)

You pulled out your retina?! Ouch!

Oh... you mean Retina camera...


----------

